# Unload Funktion



## brainsucker (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass es in SQl eine unload Funktion gibt. Diese exportiert den Inhalt einer Datenbank in eine Textdatei (z.B.) Ich bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher wie die Syntax dieser Funktion genau aussieht.

So:?

unload select * from tabelle where [bedingung] to c:\test.txt

Leider ergibt dieses Statement einen Fehler bei mir. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie das korrekt lauten müsste ?

P.S. Ich nutze mysql


----------



## brainsucker (5. Juni 2007)

hat keiner eine idee?


----------



## lmarkus31 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

nicht jede Datenbank implementiert den kompletten SQL-Standard. 

bei MySQL gibts dafür folgende Möglichkeit:


```
SELECT * 
  FROM tabelle
 WHERE [bedingung]
  INTO OUTFILE 'c:\outfile.txt'
   FIELDS TERMINATED BY ',' OPTIONALLY ENCLOSED BY '"'
   LINES TERMINATED BY '\n'
```

Markus


----------

